# Strut Leak



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

What is the reason for the strut leak ? Was there a history of this with the Holden model ? Is the same strut used for the GTO or have they used a different one ? Is the LS2 significantly heavier than the engine that was in the Holden model ?


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

*Strut Leak (Again)*

For those that have had this problem. Has the dealer just replaced the faulty part with the same faulty part or are they fixing it so it won't occur again ? Are they just going to cover the problem for the term of the warranty (3 years right? ) and then you are on your own ?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GhostRider said:


> For those that have had this problem. Has the dealer just replaced the faulty part with the same faulty part or are they fixing it so it won't occur again ? Are they just going to cover the problem for the term of the warranty (3 years right? ) and then you are on your own ?


*Your dealer should be replacing the defective strut with a new one. That new one should be covered under the current warranty on your car.*


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

But is the new one improved or is it the same one that seems to have a defect. If it's the same one then they'll just keep replacing them until the warranty funs out.


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

Did the Holden model have this same problem ? Did it have the same engine or did it have a lighter engine ?


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a new 06 with 650 miles. Yeterday I noticed an oil spot under the drivers side strut. Is this just a problem with the 06's. If so what was changed with the 06 model. Did the Holden models have the same problem ? Is Pontiac going to come up with a permanent solution or are they just going to fix them until everyones warranty expires and then hope they'll just go away ? Does anyone have any answers ?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GhostRider said:


> But is the new one improved or is it the same one that seems to have a defect. If it's the same one then they'll just keep replacing them until the warranty funs out.


*It will be replaced with the same part number strut. New and improved? Unless there was a recall for a massive amount of defective stuts like the rears were, there won't be "improved" ones. Not all parts are defective. Could be the seals were not installed correctly, or they had a slice in it somewhere, or other factors that contributed to the leak. Kind of like getting a bad starter, just because one is bad does not mean they are all bad. 
If a new one is installed and it leaks, they'll replace that one as well. And if that one leaks, then they'll keep replacing until they find one that doesn't leak. 
*


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

by chance was your car made in Feb?


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Jan.’06 for me, and my left front strut is being replaced due to leak. 
I did see a lengthy thread on an LS2 forum about a number of Jan/Feb cars that seem to be affected. People are also urged to file complaint reports: 

Go to www.nhtsa.gov

click on "Vehicles & Equipment"

click on "Recalls/Defects"

click on "File a Complaint" and complete the form.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

yea thats where I was going with my reply.........problem appears to affect Jan/Feb cars.....


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

The dealer first told me the struts were on order and unavailable and told me I could pick it up and drive it until the strut (one) came in. Wouldn't replace both said the other one had to fail. I called Pontiac they said that they had no record of complaints. I filed the complaint after that discourse. It is a Feb 06 build date. (650 miles)


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

I noticed the other forum (LS2GTO) has a lot more participants (victims?) on their thread but for some reason I can't post on the message board (maybe I'm too new) ??


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

My GTO is Feb build date also. Of course I will make sure I monitor it for anything abnormal. Hope the issue is more isolated then it seems it is.


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

19 have filed complaints so far !


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

I called Pontiac customer service last night. They told me that the GTO was a very unique car. I was then advised that one of the major parts manufacturers had gone bankrupt. I asked if he was implying that we should be prepared for similar agony and misery ?


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

As of 1 pm CST there have been 23 strut leak complaints for a 2006 GTO filed with the NHTSA. Misery has company !


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

I've noticed that there is a very small amount of slick fluid (I'm used to dino oil, so I can only assume this is synth) that drips off the front right strut of my car (2006, 200 miles). I assume this is the strut leak. 

From reading here, it sounds like a quick trip to the dealer will get it replaced, and should fix the issue. Is that correct?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I have not read any reports of any 06' owners complaining of rear end whine..

I am assuming that problem was corrected......... but replaced with strut problems  

Anyone know who the vendor for the struts is?*


----------



## canamjohn (Apr 9, 2005)

March of 2006 build date. Only 66 miles rear end whine still there. My o5 was 40 to 50 MPH on accel. 06 has it 50 to 40 on decel. 05 had only 1700 miles.
No strut leak yet.


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

CRAP!! I just went to check mine and the drivers side strut has oil dripping on the bottom. I also have a 2/06 built date.


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

That would normally be the routine except it appears that there are no or a minimal amount of replacement struts in the pipeline. I can't believe that they told me to take it home and drive it until the part came in !


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

*NHTSA Complaints*

24 complaints filed for leaking struts !


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

*Strut Vendor*

I believed the vendor is Monroe.


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

*Cause of Problem*

I still don't know if the problem is caused by improper blocking of struts during transportation, defective run of struts by manufacturer, or caused by the tire/wheel rubbing against the struts ?


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Crap!! Just got home and there it was.....250 miles and strut leak all over the inside of my nice clean wheels. I strongly urge anyone with this problem to take the 5 minutes and file a formal complaint. 

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Gpr1200r said:


> Crap!! Just got home and there it was.....250 miles and strut leak all over the inside of my nice clean wheels. I strongly urge anyone with this problem to take the 5 minutes and file a formal complaint.
> 
> http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/



Back to the top....


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Also....has anyone had this warranty repair done in recent weeks??? Just curious as I like to work on my own vehicles and am having a problem finding an aftermarket/upgrade replacement.

Report a STRUT FAILURE here.......http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Just came back from the dealer and this is the first they have heard of this problem. I took the TSB with me that is dated AUGUST of 2005. Anyway they have to order from michigan so 5-7 days until arrival. What ever happened to FED EX overnight shipping???:confused 


Report STRUT failures here.....http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## fateBlowsUrMind (Jul 3, 2006)

I know this is a stupid questain... but how do you tell which month your car was made in???


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

fateBlowsUrMind said:


> I know this is a stupid questain... but how do you tell which month your car was made in???


Got mine from the sticker inside the drivers door. 02/2006


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

fateBlowsUrMind said:


> I know this is a stupid questain... but how do you tell which month your car was made in???



inside the drivers door, also there is a plate inside the hood ontop of the driverside headlight


----------



## fateBlowsUrMind (Jul 3, 2006)

TyTy =)


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I remember hearing someone say that the strut leak might have had to do with the front end of the car being strapped down too hard while on the boat over, putting unnecessary stress on the struts. Not sure if that was ever validated, or even makes sense (I have no idea how a car is packed on a boat for shipping). 

I haven't noticed any spots in my driveway, but I recall seeing "October 05" on the sticker on my driver's door. I'll have to check it again just to make sure.


----------



## GhostRider (Jun 25, 2006)

The cause could be the transportation tie down issue, defective struts, or the strut rubbing on the wheel. Neither Pontiac nor NHTSA can clarify further nor do they seem in a hurry to dos so !


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Post your complaints here......http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## WoogieBoogie (May 29, 2006)

First I noticed that my left strut leaked after reading some complaints when my car had 200 or so miles. Then recently with around 220 miles the driver side is also leaking. Feb 6, 06 build...


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Picked mine up Friday with 4 miles. Got home, and 23 miles later, there were leaks on the floor as well as oil on the undercarriage. Thought I was in the clear being that the build date was March '06. Left it with the dealer. They said there was a strut update and they'll probably replace both.

Yes, I registered:

Confirmation number (ODI Number) is: 10162527


----------



## jjoakl (Jun 28, 2006)

Same here. February build date. Found oil at about 900 mi. Does anyone have a service bulletin number associated with this problem?


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

My dealer charged my strut replacement to warranty repair using TSB # 050308009 although there is no mention of strut failure as this TSB pertains to inspection of the front control arm rod bushing with suspected leak of clunk noise.


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

864 miles. Driving home today, front end floating like a boat while driving on smooth freeway. By the time I got home, front end clunking harsh. Very evident there is a problem. Called dealership for heads up the car is coming, had them arrange for rental car while in shop, called Pontiac/GM roadside assistance and within an hour a tow truck (flatbed) was at my home for me to drive it onto to take down to the dealership. Both leaking pretty evidently. To know what to look for, observe your labels through the wheels, if you see what appears to be oil soaked into the paper label/sticker, you have a leak. Also if you see that where you park of course.

Sending in complaint....


Edit: Your Confirmation number (ODI Number) is: *10162813*


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Car in for repair right now. Service manager says the part is 3 days out to get in. "Should" be ready by Saturday or Monday.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

ok, so I got my oil changed today, and noticed a horrible, horrible rattle from under the hood. driving mechanics were just fine (handeling,breaking, etc), but bumps produced a horrible rattle. I expected to see that the shop had failed to put the skid plate back on properly, but instead I see a tight skid plate, and oil on the inside of my wheel driping dripping from above. 

I assume this is the strut leak. If so, how dangerious, damaging is it? Am I going to ruin the car or kill myself driving it to the nearest dealer (10 miles)? If the part takes a week to get, can I drive it in the interum?


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

My left front strut leaked and the dealer told me the vehicle was safe to drive while we waited a WEEK to get the part. I was very careful, and I still bounced around like an amusement park ride at times, especially on the freeway. No harm done. Just be careful.

Oh...and it probably wouldn't hurt to have the service department note somewhere on your paper work that they have advised you the car is "safe to drive" (CYA).


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

radioboy said:


> My left front strut leaked and the dealer told me the vehicle was safe to drive while we waited a WEEK to get the part. I was very careful, and I still bounced around like an amusement park ride at times, especially on the freeway. No harm done. Just be careful.


Thanks for the quick response. I just find it odd that its handling just fine, but its noisy as all heck, and I can see the strut leaking on the wheel. 

I'm just hoping I'm not going to get any guff from the dealer in town, because I traveled to get the car.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

LaPuzza said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I just find it odd that its handling just fine, but its noisy as all heck, and I can see the strut leaking on the wheel.
> 
> I'm just hoping I'm not going to get any guff from the dealer in town, because I traveled to get the car.


Not to worry...they get paid from GM regardless (under warranty).


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

The local dealer was great. I explained up front that I bought out of town for the color/options, and we talked a bit about the car.

Well, its not strut leak, we don't think. It looks like a stabelizer link was installed wrong from the factory, so they're replacing that, because it was torn up a little bit. As for the oil, they say there was oil everywhere, all the way back to the transmission. they're gonna add some dye and drive it, just to see what the hell is going on. but he's looked at my strut, and says oil is dripping from above it, not from the strut itself.

Just a shout out to the dealer, Reagan Pontiac in Omaha. They didn't even sell me the car, but I abused them for the test drive before my baby was delivered. They're replacing parts that they could just reinstall, and they even offered me a loaner car. How great is that? I always got my Oldsmobiles from there (family has 4 cars from there at least), and I'm glad that the good service didn't go away with the Olds nameplate.


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Just for reference to anyone else, I wouldnt drive the car in the shape that it would be in with mechanical noises coming from the car. Only getting worse can come of it. Have it towed by a flatbed truck for many reasons:

One - No more damage can be caused to the vehicle.
Two - You are safe from any accidents that could be caused by the malfunction.
Three - Should anything further be damaged, you can bet they will want you to pay for that.
Four - No one can guarantee the car is "Safe to drive".
Five - It's free to have it towed under warranty, why wouldnt you?
Six - They can take it to a dealership of your choosing within reason so dont worry that you cant have it services where you would like to.
Seven - Flatbed will basically ensure no further damage comes to the vehicle.
Eight - They usually show up within an hour or so.
Nine - More convenient saving you the time wasted going to drop it off, not to mention you dont have to worry about getting to the rental car place before it closes (usually 6pm on a weekend), or having someone else go along with you to drop it off.
Ten - Did I mention it was free and you are less likely to damage your car?
Eleven - Possibly the most important, this logs it to GM additionally that there is an issue with the car and it could be growing more costly to not consider the issue of a recall to repair any that might be failiing. Or at the least issue a Service Bulletin on the matter since they claim no one is having issues.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

The more I go over this, the more pissed off I become. I can understand "bad batches" of any product. It happens. But, from I'm reading from other owners here as well as ls1gtoforum, even the damn replacements are going bad. I am NOT going to keep going back and forth every few weeks and change out one bad part for ANOTHER bad part. They need to outsource another strut manufacturer NOW, screw Monroe, and get it right one time only. I've had patience until I learned the "new" ones weren't any better. :shutme 

There has to be a way for us to force GM to make this right. Any ideas?? I'd be almost willing to buy an aftermarket system if they install/warranty it. But, if I have to pay for it, there needs to be a major concession on their part. Thoughts??


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah, it does suck. Only thing I know is for sure is to keep filing complaints and keep having them tow your car and replace the parts. Only things they understand is cost to fix...


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Mickey21 said:


> Yeah, it does suck. Only thing I know is for sure is to keep filing complaints and keep having them tow your car and replace the parts. Only things they understand is cost to fix...



I really don't mind taking it back so much as I hate the oil going everywhere, not to mention the melting undercoating. If it was just a clunking noise every 10,000 miles, it wouldn't be so bad. Have your replacements gone bad again? What about the undercoating?:willy:


----------



## AUsomTiger (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like I'm in the same boat with the rest of the posters here. Didn't notice any leaks, but my front end was bouncing like crazy on my first road trip. Dealer ordered new struts. Told me it could take up to 3 weeks to get in (that was on July 6th).  

I'll put in my NHTSA complaint soon.


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

TexasAggie said:


> I really don't mind taking it back so much as I hate the oil going everywhere, not to mention the melting undercoating. If it was just a clunking noise every 10,000 miles, it wouldn't be so bad. Have your replacements gone bad again? What about the undercoating?:willy:


I dont have my struts replaced yet. My car is still in their shop to be repaired. I know they want to fix it though. 50 dollars a day charge to the dealership is not fun for them...  If they go bad a second time, honestly I will just replace them myself with ones that I trust. I would rather have my car to drive than to let it just sit in a shop somewhere else. I could care less at the costs of a couple of good struts. The ride is more important... But it still is annoying nonetheless.


----------



## bozgto (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi,
I found this post on another gto forum. I think it will be helpful.
arty: 


Document ID# 1848873

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Subject: Front Strut or Struts Leaking Oil - #PIC4141 - (07/20/2006)

Models: 2006 Pontiac GTO

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.

Condition/Concern:
Front strut or struts leaking oil.

Recommendation/Instructions:
On the 2006 GTO the oil in the front struts was changed to a lighter weight oil. This change may cause the front struts to leak after only a few thousand miles. The oil in the struts was changed back to the original weight oil on May 5, 2006 both in production and for service. If a strut or struts are leaking replace the leaking strut(s) with current GMSPO stock. All old GMSPO stock with the lightweight oil has been purged.

Please follow this diagnostic or repair process thoroughly and complete each step. If the condition exhibited is resolved without completing every step, the remaining steps do not need to be performed.



GM bulletins are intended for use by professional technicians, NOT a "do-it-yourselfer". They are written to inform these technicians of conditions that may occur on some vehicles, or to provide information that could assist in the proper service of a vehicle. Properly trained technicians have the equipment, tools, safety instructions, and know-how to do a job properly and safely. If a condition is described, DO NOT assume that the bulletin applies to your vehicle, or that your vehicle will have that condition. See your GM dealer for information on whether your vehicle may benefit from the information.
WE SUPPORT VOLUNTARY TECHNICIAN CERTIFICATION


© Copyright General Motors Corporation. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## smh (Jul 26, 2006)

Both of mine just went bad at 200 miles. I picked the car up monday night and by wed. evening when I got back from a drive I noticed oil sprayed down the side of car, underneath it and all over the backside of the wheel well. The dealer told me they just ordered new struts for someone else 7 days ago and his have not showed up. Dealer said they had to order them from Aus. I called Pontiac and told them about it and they asked me what I would like them to do. I told them to put the new struts on a plane and fly them here so I can have my car after the weekend. Dealer also told me I could drive it until then. But I'm not driving a car that sprays oil all over the place. I've owned the car now for 2.5 days and am being told it won't be fixed for at least a week. Sorry to rant, but I feel better now.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

You got farther than my car. I had a total of 23 miles before mine needed to go back.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

smh said:


> struts on a plane


Your snakes, er, struts will be arriving August 18th.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Oddly enough, my new replacement came in today. They did a great job cleaning the mess and adding new undercoating. I can't tell it was even the same car. We'll see how the strut holds out. No more thumping though. Driver's side (still original) has no issues...so far.


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Still no word on when mine are coming in. This still sucks...


----------



## smh (Jul 26, 2006)

BigNick said:


> Your snakes, er, struts will be arriving August 18th.


My dealer said they couldn't tell me when. But they did say there was a shipment of 100 pairs on the way from Aus. to GM. Is Aug. 18th the day those 100 pairs of struts are suppose to be in? Did your dealer tell you that date? I do give my dealer some credit, they cleaned my car all up, inside of rims and everything and re-undercoated it. My car is at the dealer though waiting on those struts.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

TexasAggie said:


> Oddly enough, my new replacement came in today. They did a great job cleaning the mess and adding new undercoating. I can't tell it was even the same car. We'll see how the strut holds out. No more thumping though. Driver's side (still original) has no issues...so far.


Adding new undercoating? My car was covered with so much oil underneath that they thought it was leaking from the motor. did that oil eat my undercoating? Should I be demanding new undercoating?


----------



## smh (Jul 26, 2006)

LaPuzza said:


> Adding new undercoating? My car was covered with so much oil underneath that they thought it was leaking from the motor. did that oil eat my undercoating? Should I be demanding new undercoating?



The oil from the strut ate through my undercoating. It basically turned the undercoating into a black sludge like material. I'd check it out if I were you. 

Today I actually talked to GM and they told me mid aug. is the time frame the new struts would be in. They did also tell me to leave the car at the dealer and that it shouldn't be driven with the struts completely blown out like that.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

LaPuzza said:


> Adding new undercoating? My car was covered with so much oil underneath that they thought it was leaking from the motor. did that oil eat my undercoating? Should I be demanding new undercoating?



Demand that they clean it off, at the very least. The oil chemically destroys ("melts") the undercoating so they're going to have to take care of it.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

smh said:


> My dealer said they couldn't tell me when. But they did say there was a shipment of 100 pairs on the way from Aus. to GM. Is Aug. 18th the day those 100 pairs of struts are suppose to be in? Did your dealer tell you that date? I do give my dealer some credit, they cleaned my car all up, inside of rims and everything and re-undercoated it. My car is at the dealer though waiting on those struts.


I'm lucky enough to not have strut issues (knock on wood). My car is an early '06 model (built in September 2005 if I recall the data plate correctly).

It was just a "Snakes on a Plane" joke (the movie opens August 18th) but from other posts here saying mid-August, might not be that far off the mark.


----------



## smh (Jul 26, 2006)

It was just a "Snakes on a Plane" joke (the movie opens August 18th) but from other posts here saying mid-August, might not be that far off the mark.[/QUOTE]

oh, ok, i didn't catch it.


----------



## smh (Jul 26, 2006)

My dealer just called me and said GM gave them the ok to put on the Peddars. He said he was told it was looking like sept. now for the OEMs. I hate having to pay some money out of my pocket to pay the difference, but i'd rather do that than have the car sit in the shop for 2 months or 1 and half months anyways. I still think GM should pay the difference, cause if not they were going to have to reimburse my payments until I got it back. The dealer can't do anything about that, so I'll take that up with GM. the dealer said it was going to be a week though for the Peddars.


----------

